# 2014 nissan versa m/t shifting problems



## blue26518 (4 mo ago)

need help i have a 2014 nissan versa five speed transmission i,m having trouble shifting in first gear and somtimes second what could it be the problem


----------



## lucas602 (Nov 9, 2020)

If you are on flat ground with it in first, and the clutch in, foot off the brake, does the car roll? Either your throwout bearing isnt doing it job fully. Or maybe you are low on fluid. Or its the tranny itself. I would guess its time to do a full clutch job. You need a mechanic


----------

